# Word: Masterdokument - neue Überschrift einfügen



## moondancer (26. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Masterdokument angelegt. Dieses enthält meine Gliederung. Daraus habe ich Word die Unterdokumente erstellen lassen. Nun enthält das Masterdokument die Links zu den Unterdokumenten und die eigentliche Gliederung ist nicht mehr sichtbar.
Wie kann ich jetzt die Ansicht so umschalten dass wieder die Gliederung sichtbar wird und ich einen neuen Unterpunkt einfügen kann Denn direkt in den Unterdokumenten kann ich das ja nicht tun...

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------

